

F14N: Better Automation - IDE Preview - stirno
http://f14n.com/

======
judah
When I think of automation tests, I think pain. Cumbersome tooling, hackish
test frameworks.

The HTML5 dev environment, plus some virtual machines to run the tests in,
might fix some of the longstanding issues and make automation tests palatable.
We'll see.

The fluent syntax to write the tests looks nice as well.

Of course, the proof is in the pudding; one can glean only so much from a demo
video. We'll know more when they actually have something to play with.

~~~
pauljz
The syntax is pretty great. I think you've used it before, but the syntax
you're seeing is the Fluent Automation framework - it's an open source project
that's been around for a couple years now. We recently released a ScriptCS
version [1] of this that makes the syntax accessible to folks who aren't .NET
developers or don't want all the weight of Visual Studio for writing and
executing tests. More info on the Fluent Automation blog. [2]

[1]
[http://www.nuget.org/packages/ScriptCs.FluentAutomation/](http://www.nuget.org/packages/ScriptCs.FluentAutomation/)

[2] [http://fluent.stirno.com/blog/FluentAutomation-
scriptcs/](http://fluent.stirno.com/blog/FluentAutomation-scriptcs/)

~~~
judah
Nice. Yeah, I've used straight Fluent (Visual Studio + framework) before. The
ScriptCS stuff looks very cool.

------
stirno
To respond to dos1 (who is [dead]), no chrome plugins are in use in the
current video. We're rendering the desktop of the VM executing the test
directly purely with Canvas and JS.

Validation is done using Roslyn, Scripts are executed currently with
FluentAutomation + scriptcs.

------
stirno
Author here, We're very proud of what we're building so we've put up a new
video showcasing our IDE.

I'd appreciate any/all feedback and we're here to answer questions.

~~~
pauljz
Other author here. Not depicted in this video are a handful of other pretty
neat features that we demoed in a video a while back [1]. Namely in-browser
test recording. In the past month or so we've also built test playback across
additional browser targets including every major version of Internet Explorer
from 6 to 11, and iOS Safari.

[1] [http://vimeo.com/71709264](http://vimeo.com/71709264)

